# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى ذوي الإحتياجات الخاصة >  >  طريقة إطعام حالات ذوي الإحتياجات الخاصة

## نور الشمس

طريقة إطعام حالات ذوي الإحتياجات الخاصة
==========================

مقاله هادفه وقيمه لطريقة التعامل واطعام ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصه كلا وفق حالته 
الحالات 

توتر انعكاس الرقبة المنتظم: 
------------------------------
طريقة الإطعام ----- يوجه اتجاه الوجه إلى الأمام ---- 
-------------------------------------------------------
في هذه الحالة يوجه الرأس إلى اليمين ويمتد الذراع الأيمن جهة اليمين وكذلك عندما يتجه الرأس إلى الجهة اليسرى يمتد الذراع الأيسر جهة اليسار، وهذا يمنع المعاق من وضع الرأس في الوضع الذي يمكن إطعامه فيه كما أنها تتعارض مع التحكم في الفك، وفي حالة التلقيم الذاتي فإنها تمنع توصيل الطعام من اليد إلى الفم


فتح وانقباض الفك سريعا بطريقة لا اراديه بمجرد التنبيه..
-------------------------------------------------------------
طريقة الإطعام--- 
يمكن استعمال ملعقة خشب صغيره لمنع حدوث إصابة أو أذى داخل الفم. وعدم سحب الملعقة من الفم بقوه.. بل ينتظر حتى يهدأ المعاق وتسحب الملعقة من فمه

عدم أو انخفاض القدرة على المص :
--------------------------------------
طريقة الإطعام----- 

يمكن تغذية المعاق بالتغذية الانبوبيه وخاصة في الشهور الأولى من العمر ليتمكن من الحصول على احتياجاته من العناصر الغذائية المختلفة، وفي نفس الوقت يجب تقديم أطعمة باستعمال مصاصات بلاستيكية قصيرة مجهزه بأنبوبه مطاطية تتصل بالفم حتى لا تتكسر المصاصة من تأثير الأسنان، الزيادة في طول ومحيط المصاصة يساعد في تحسن حالة المريض ليتمكن من تناول سوائل أكثر سمكا تحتوي على كمية اكبر من السعرات والعناصر الغذائية ويساعد استخدام المصاصة في تناول السوائل على تنمية مقدرة التحكم في عضلات الوجه والفم، ويساعد على التحكم في التنفس، يساعد وضع السبابة خلف عظمة الذقن مباشره أثناء الإرضاع في عملية البلع.

عدم أو انخفاض القدرة على القضم والمضغ :
-----------------------------------------------

طريقة الإطعام ----- 
يقدم للمعاق الاطعمه اللينة النصف صلبه بقضم كمية صغيره في كل مره، ويمكنه تحريك الطعام في الفم باستعمال اللسان ، كذلك مضغ وبلع كل قضمه من الطعام قبل اخذ القضمه الأخرى ، إذا كان المعاق مصابا بشلل في الوجه فقد يتراكم الطعام بين الأسنان أو في جوانب الفم ويمكن في هذه الحالة دفع الطعام بالأصابع لمنع تراكمه

عدم القدرة على البلع :
--------------------------

طريقة الإطعام ----
يعطى المعاق الغذاء عن طريق التغذية الانبوبيه ، مع ملاحظة المريض المريض دائما للتأكد من تقدمه أو تنمية قدرته على البلع ، ويمكن معرفة ذلك من بلعه للعاب.


عدم أو انخفاض القدرة على إغلاق الشفتين :
------------------------------------------------

طريقة الإطعام----
تدريب المعاق بتنبيه الشفتين والفك قبل الأكل بإغلاق الشفة العلوية بالأصابع بعد خروج الملعقة من الفم، مع عدم محاولة إزالة بقايا الأكل من على الشفة بالملعقة حتى لا يلتبس الأمر على المعاق فيغلق شفتيه.
أما بالنسبة للرضع فيمكن إحكام غلق الشفتين بضغط إصبعي السبابة والبنصر على خدي الرضيع مع دفع حلمة الثدي أو حلمة زجاجة الإرضاع باليد نحو فم الرضيع برفق لمنع بلع الهواء، أو إسالة الطعام من جانبي الشفه


قلة أو عدم القدرة على تحريك اللسان :
------------------------------------------

طريقة الإطعام----
التشجيع على لعق الشفة باللسان، وذلك بوضع بعض الاطعمه ذات الطعم على الشفتين، مثل زبد اللوز، أو بضع قطعة صغيرة من البسكويت على الشفة أو اللثة 

دفع الأكل خارج الفم :
------------------------

طريقة الإطعام---- 
بوضع المعاق في الوضع الصحيح مع منعه من تحريك رأسه إلى الخلف.
تتم التدريبات على التحكم في الفك باستعمال طعام مهروس متماسك- وحتى لا يلتف اللسان يضغط عليه بالملعقة.. يمسك الفم وهو مغلق حتى يتم البلع- مع إعطاء وقت للتنفس بين القضمة والأخرى 


ملاحظة:----- بالنسبة للتغذية الانبوبيه
-----------------------------------------

... انصح الأم بالصبر على تغذية الطفل بالطعام السائل والمهروس بالملعقة أو بزجاجة الإرضاع المزودة بملعقة.... وعدم الاستعانة بالتغذية الانبوبيه إلا في الأوضاع الصعبة جدا وحالة التهاب قصوى... لأنه مع تمارين النطق والعلاج الطبيعي الخاص بالفك تتحسن قدرته على البلع.... لان التغذية الانبوبيه تسبب الكثير من الالتهابات والجروح من داخل الأنف وصولا إلى المعدة... سيما وانه يجب تغييره كل أسبوعين في اغلب الأحيان .

----------


## نبراس،،،

طرح جمييل ومعلوماات راائعه 
مشكوور اخي العزييز
دمت بالف خيير 
ملاحظه ،،، 
*الموضووع ينااسب قسم ذوي الاحتيااجاات الخااصه
*اتمنى ان يكوون الخط اكبر حتى لا يتعب القاارء

----------


## نور الشمس

الخط واضح يا نبراس واذا مو واضح فأرجو تكبيرها من عندكم

سعيده بمرورك الغالى

يعطيك العافيه

----------


## ملكة سبأ

كل الشكر اختي نور لعميم الفائدة فيما تقدمين 

ينقل للقسم المناسب

----------


## فرح

يسلمووو عزيزتي نـــــــور
طرح جميل وراااائع
معلومااات مفييييده
تسلم الايااادي ويعطيك العااافيه
دوووم ننتظر روووعة ماتقدميه من جديييد
موفقه

----------


## علي pt

*طرح أكثر من رائع ..*

*ومعلومات قيمة ..*

*دمتم ودام عطائكم*

*ودمتم بحفظ الله ورعايته*
*وتقبلو تحيات أخوكم/ علي*

----------

